# Had anyone fed Natures Variety Raw



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

I had gotten a trial of the raw medallions...in venesion and my guys loved them...it was i think 12 bucks for a bag...was just wondering what you guys thought about this food and if was good...I like the ease of takin however many medallions you need from the freezer and defrosting them over nite and you have your food for the next day...I mix it with there kibble and they love it...I loved the ZP just too expensive when you have 4 dogs and 2 of them are boxers over 50lbs and the other is over 70lbs....just always like to get advice on what others have done . Thanks love this group :daisy:

Lisa


----------



## chula75 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am currently feeding my two Nature's Variety bison and the beef medallions and also Primal lamb, turkey and sardine and duck. They are doing really well on both. I just started feeding them both brands about 2 months ago and have not had any problems. I also feed them chicken wing parts twice a week. I like Stella and Chewy's and fed them that for a while but it seems to constipate them. I think I will stick with the Nature's Variety and Primal for now. Hope this helps!


----------



## corky95621 (Apr 2, 2012)

i do Natures Variety Venison for my girl and boy and my mom does the Bison for her girl. we LOVE it. plus if you sign up with them on facebook and give them your email they send out all kinds of coupons!!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I used it for years before I started doing my own raw feeding. My guys loved it. I liked it because it only has 5 % veggies in it. Primal makes a grind without veggies too! For those that don't want to feed their dogs veggies.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm thinking of trying there "Freezedried".
Blessings.


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

oh nice to know...i had gotten a coupon from a rep for them but I had lost it and e-mailed to see if I could get another one with no reply


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I used these as a few meals a week for my two when I was still feeding a combo of kibble and canned. I liked the convenience of them too and the dogs liked it as well. It seemed really expensive to me so I ended up going with Ziwipeak. If you think this is less expensive I think I will have a look at it again.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

My 4 are on Natures variety. I rotate through all the flavors. For chicken beef and lamb I use the chubs and divide it up myself. Its much cheaper.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

pmum said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of trying there "Freezedried".
> Blessings.


I think their freeze dried is not a complete and balanced diet, labeled for intermittent and supplemental feeding only but I am not certain so I would check it out on their website.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi MiniGrace
You are correct.
"I ponder if one could feed double to compensate that"
Blessings.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

pmum said:


> Hi MiniGrace
> You are correct.
> "I ponder if one could feed double to compensate that"
> Blessings.


No, because it is a matter of balance, not amount.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Are you refering to these are treats Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Bites: Chicken Formula | Nature's Variety

or

Nature's Variety: Instinct Freeze Dried Raw for dogs and cats | Nature's Variety


----------

